# Fishing Tip # 1341 A little chop can be your friend when sight fishing.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Little Window Panes.

It’s often easier to see fish with a little chop on the water because the waves actually create little windows for us, not to mention dampening our wading wakes and noise so we can get close enough to our targets to make a presentation to them.

Think about the Whiting you see on the back side of a wave. You can't see them in flat water but behind a wave, there they are.


----------

